# ACORN to receive 5.2 Billion dollars...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

your tax money hard at work people...



> *Obama's Bill Hands ACORN $5.2 Billion Bailout *
> 
> A rising chorus of GOP leaders are protesting that the blockbuster Democratic stimulus package would provide up to a whopping $5.2 billion for ACORN, the left-leaning nonprofit group under federal investigation for massive voter fraud.
> 
> ...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

But...but the Obamaphiles told me that acorn wouldn't get any perks from the big O. Well..I guess getting dead people to vote for you aint free :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> But...but the Obamaphiles told me that acorn wouldn't get any perks from the big O. Well..I guess getting dead people to vote for you aint free :smt082


gotta love the fact they are just pissing our money away... with no other plan in sight. 71,000 people lost their jobs yesterday and another 11,500 today. But hey! let's give ACORN 5.2 billion dollars so they can get "volunteers" to re-elect Obama again in 4 years. He's already bought his way into the white house, let's ensure that he has the backing to do it again.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He has an open and transparent admin. going here, to bad honest doesn't come into play.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*the bank robbers had a rationale,*

you rob the banks because that is where they keep the money....

It doesn't really matter whether its funds for acorn or "family planning" or save the newest endangered species....

there's a lot of money in that bail out package.... its a pork lightning rod. Even a mediocre politician can say "its for the children" or "its to create jobs"....

OINK!

pork by any name is pork!

(is there a vomit icon?)
-John


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's something to think about... how about a little financial reality check.

http://www.moneyandmarkets.com/warning-megabanks-could-fail-despite-federal-aid-2-29412


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Really?? People have a problem with an organization that gets more people to vote, regardless of what side they vote for? I thought the idea in a democracy was to have everyone vote as they want and the person with the most votes wins because they represent the majority. Should the lower income areas not have a right to vote? Should we not try to get the entire nation to show up at the polls? We have one of the lowest percentages of voter turn-out of any democracy in the world and people get upset about this. I don't get it...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

This is why I support a solid *constitutional republic* as this country was founded, INSTEAD of a democracy.

Infact, the very term "democrat" :smt011 as traditionally meaning a supporter of a pure democracy (ie. mob rule) was at one time was a very disparaging derogatory name. It meant a _panderer to the great unwashed, uneducated, ignorant masses_.... pretty much the majority of those that put this democratic-socialist in office. God help us.

So when it comes to the idea of "more" or "less" voters, I'd be more inclined to support a system where "more" intelligent, educated, accomplished, achieving voters showed up, and "less" of the IDIOTS that can't even name their state representative or locate a state on the map or complete a normal grammatically correct sentence... The same ones you have to KICK in order to get them to breathe, much less work and achieve in life something other than reaping further entitlements from the the first group.

This ACORN Obamination is just one of many "you scratch mine, I'll scratch yours and keep me in power" scenarios that you and I and your kids and grand-kids will get to pay for.

... whew.. sorry. :mrgreen: French roast.. flowin' stroooooong this morning.

Ducking now for the flying tomatoes. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

cvillechopper said:


> Really?? People have a problem with an organization that gets more people to vote, regardless of what side they vote for?


Obviously you didn't see the news program in which several neighborhood ACORN units falsified voter information. The more voters they got registered to vote, the more money they got. :smt076


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

babs said:


> This is why I support a solid *constitutional republic* as this country was founded, INSTEAD of a democracy.


If the people elect their representatives, it's a democratic republic isn't it?



babs said:


> So when it comes to the idea of "more" or "less" voters, I'd be more inclined to support a system where "more" intelligent, educated, accomplished, achieving voters showed up, and "less" of the IDIOTS that can't even name their state representative or locate a state on the map or complete a normal grammatically correct sentence...


Only a privileged class can vote? I don't see the "governance without representation" plan going too far, even for the ignorant.



babs said:


> ... whew.. sorry. :mrgreen: French roast.. flowin' stroooooong this morning.
> 
> Ducking now for the flying tomatoes. :smt023


I love french roast. No tomatoes from me, just enjoying the engagement of an intelligent debate. :watching:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

hehe.. Thanks. :smt023 I've got friends on all sides of the political spectrum so I'm always up to challenge even my own views to keep me honest.

Actually wiki's write up is a pretty good read, not to steal the thread.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_republic

Rather than rule by the rich or the poor, I think my criticism of this 'voter scrounging' business is it diminishes the vote of the "intelligent" or "educated" voter, rather than the "rich vs poor" business. Though there's typically the usual parallel in demographics.

But no, I don't favor a vote only for the "priviledged" but rather of the "responsible stake-holders", if that makes sense. If there's anything a responsible tax-payer and land-owner should worry about, it would be all the non-tax-paying and entitlement recipient voters out there cancelling an intelligent vote to protect the "industrious".

I guess it depends on who's side you're on to determine what you call classes.. "underpriviledged or unfortunate" vs "on the dole" or "urban outdoorsmen". "Achieving and well-earned" or "successful" vs "filthy stinking cruel evil rich". The two sides of the age old class warfare coin that is as ever strong today as during the reign of Ceasar himself. Society has never gotten beyond it, not surprisingly.

This ACORN stuff is nothing new... Voter fraud and slick tricks have been going on as long as there's been a ballot in the US, which is waaaaay back. But unless my history is wrong (which is hiiiighly possible), at one time, the executive branch itself (ie. the President) was actually elected by Congress, rather than popular or majority vote from citizens.. interesting stuff.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

"The Electoral College was established by the founding fathers as a compromise between election of the president by Congress and election by popular vote. The people of the United States vote for the electors who then vote for the President."

As you can see, the electoral college system has been around for a long time since the founding fathers initiated it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

cvillechopper said:


> Really?? People have a problem with an organization that gets more people to vote, regardless of what side they vote for? I thought the idea in a democracy was to have everyone vote as they want and the person with the most votes wins because they represent the majority. Should the lower income areas not have a right to vote? Should we not try to get the entire nation to show up at the polls? We have one of the lowest percentages of voter turn-out of any democracy in the world and people get upset about this. I don't get it...


 Giving money to an group that have been investigated for massive voter fraud in several states is bad yes. Though it seems in these times things are not so bad depending what side of the political fence one rides.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*its really besides the point...*

For me it is really besides the point here, the initiative is a "stimulus package" (or TARP)

I grant that voter registration is an admirable endeavor worthy of support.
It is not however related to economic stimulus.... neither is "family planning", etc.

oh, and $836B is not enough even if it were spend on actual economic stimulus! The number would need to be at least mention "trillions" to make a correction to economy. That would be equivalent to less than 10% of the national debt...

for which every citizen already owes over $34k.... what's another $3-4K more?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Appears there's very very little of this .8 trillion that is geared towards the economy. It's almost a trillion clams of entitlements, pet projects, socialism entrenchment plans and government expansion plans designed solely for the purpose of further government dependance that will never be eliminated. 

SNAFU

And when we see what they have in store for the 2nd amendment, we'll see how their further plans will never be opposed.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

"Urban Outdoorsman" :anim_lol:

That's a new one for me. Thanks for the Wiki link too.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*agreed....*



babs said:


> Appears there's very very little of this .8 trillion that is geared towards the economy. It's almost a trillion clams of entitlements, pet projects, socialism entrenchment plans and government expansion plans designed solely for the purpose of further government dependance that will never be eliminated.
> 
> SNAFU
> 
> And when we see what they have in store for the 2nd amendment, we'll see how their further plans will never be opposed.


+1 (trillion!)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Finally... a little common sense.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If only the "unwashed masses" would believe anything in that vid.
It's really hard to show an Obamaphile that the chosen one can actually not be right. parish the thought!

:watching:


----------

